# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Your help is needed.

## Kostja

Hello guys, 
can anyone help me in my searches for the free mp3's of "L'Arc～en～Ciel" band? Particularly I need this one: "Spirit dreams inside". So, please, if anyone can find it just leave a message for me, I can't find it by myself 'cos it's the Japanese band and so that I can't translate the contents of the web-sites   ::  
Thanks a lot in advance!

----------

